# New Paludarium



## NJR (May 23, 2015)

Well, the first thing its to say sorry about my bad english (Im from Spain) and give thanks to all of you because I have learned a lot looking threads in this forum. I want to show you my new paludarium. Is the second i made. Its a 18” x ”18” x 24” exoterra. Its not finish yet, theres a lot of work to do with it. I just make de structure, the big part of the decoration (A handmade slate waterfall and a background) and a little bit with the water section and some moss but needs plants and a 18" long cork that i want to use as a plataform above de frontal part of the water section (Near to the latch) to gain some horizontal space. I wonder what kind of frogs do you recomend me to put in this terrarium because i have read some threads about frogs drowned in paludariums and now im a little bit afraid of. Greetings to all of you and a lot of thanks. ^^


----------



## toostrange (Sep 19, 2013)

Nice,very well done.


----------



## Mikeyp85 (Mar 20, 2015)

That's a sweet tank.. Nice job!


----------



## Mavpa (Jan 5, 2015)

Yeah, I really love the look of that. Nice work.

I think the big thing to make sure is that the frogs can get out of the water relatively easily. If there's a big cork section across the front, it does seem like one of them could get a little far out in the water and fall in. I think some banking on the edges with gravel would fix things up.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

If you add some nice broad leaved plants, like Philodendrons or Monsteras, it would be perfect for various reed frogs, glass frogs, maybe even some Agalychnis or Phyllomedusa.


----------



## justcoolforyou (Mar 20, 2015)

Add some vines in the pool to make it look like roots coming out from a close tree


----------



## thomascastro1998 (Mar 2, 2015)

Wow, I'm stunned!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Not suitable for Dart Frogs. They absolutely will drown.


----------



## edaxflamma (Jan 18, 2014)

Just curious, where did you find your slate and how did you affix it to the back?

Looks good!


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

Good job! looks amazing


----------



## NJR (May 23, 2015)

Reading your message, Philsuma, I had the idea to make some testing with a unpaired leucomela that i have. I had put it directly in the water section 4 times. You maybe can thing that i am evil, but the fact is someones say that they have paludariums years with dendrobates and nothing happens and other who have drown cases. I think in the same proportion. So thats to avoid a possible death.

The first one he have climb the left coco soil part very quickly, the second more than that, going by the waterfall part, the next time he just try to climb by the glass wall and he finally cant do it. I have had to push them with my hand to the waterfall. The last one he just stoped above the bigger aquatic plant. (I think tired)

Analyzing this results i cant not ignore to think what could happen if the 3 case occurs some night, while im sleeping. Problaby at some point he will tire and drown. Maybe not, but there is the posibility. 

Now im not quiet. I dont like risks and i know that just want dendrobates. I ask to all of you for solutions. Use soil, cover both sides and make like a river course. Put soil in all part and left a pond... What would you recommend?

PD: edaxxflama, i buy a hole slate slab and i work it with a chisel. Then, i put it in the way i like it and i use polyurethane in the back to fix it. Finally i cut to make it flat and i fix it in the background by the same way.


----------



## edaxflamma (Jan 18, 2014)

NJR said:


> Now im not quiet. I dont like risks and i know that just want dendrobates. I ask to all of you for solutions. Use soil, cover both sides and make like a river course. Put soil in all part and left a pond... What would you recommend?


You might be able to add a small piece of wood or other material just below the surface of the water in front of the coco ledge. My guess is that you will still run the risk of possible drownings but if they can swim to something just under the water level then they at least get stuck with their heads above water. 



NJR said:


> PD: edaxxflama, i buy a hole slate slab and i work it with a chisel. Then, i put it in the way i like it and i use polyurethane in the back to fix it. Finally i cut to make it flat and i fix it in the background by the same way.


If you get bored and are willing to take a few photos of your slate work as you are chipping it I'd love to see your technique. I've tried to use natural slate chips but have been unable to make anything that looks as good as that.


----------



## isias (May 12, 2015)

Very cool design not sure if I have seen one like this before


----------



## NJR (May 23, 2015)

Thanks to all of you for your compliments. I finally decided to sacrifice aesthetics for more practicality, security and functionality. I hope you like the new version. I know its not the same but it will work better for the dendrobates. (I will do it soon, edaxflamma)


----------



## edaxflamma (Jan 18, 2014)

Is it bad to say that I like the redesign just as much if not more than the original? 

Just be sure that the running water doesn't saturate the substrate. That is going to be stunning once the front part grows in a bit.


----------



## Mavpa (Jan 5, 2015)

edaxflamma said:


> Is it bad to say that I like the redesign just as much if not more than the original?


I was gonna say the same thing. I love the moss down at the bottom like that.

I'm not totally sure I understand fully where the substrate is, height wise, in relation to that bottom slate section, but if it's elevated above the constant "splash zone" I think it should keep the substrate from turning into a quagmire.

But really though, beautiful work.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

I like it better this way, it looks very nice


----------

